

The Hypocrites Of Congress: Who Voted Against Net Neutrality, But For SOPA/PIPA - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111126/15435216901/hypocrites-congress-who-voted-against-net-neutrality-sopapipa.shtml

======
edomain
These are the same idiots who will act outraged as the Internet crumbles
around them is this passes

~~~
swaits
I'm afraid you give them far too much credit!

